# Kerrville, TX, No Name, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13383401










The Kerr County Animal Control shelter has the most reasonable adoption
fee in the area. For a mere $45 your adopted animal will be vaccinated
with puppy shots (parvo, distemper, and a few other things) or kitten
shots (distemper, etc.) and rabies plus be spayed or neutered, but this
is only if you have the work done in the Kerrville area at one of our
cooperating veterinary clinics. If you live out of the area and prefer
to have the work done there, please advise so we can tell you what we
can do for you.



<span style="color: #FF0000">Unfortunately, we do euthanize</span>. However, we hold animals as long as we
possibly can. If you see an animal you like, PLEASE do NOT hesitate to
phone or come in. Do not count on emails sent to us being read
promptly--we may not see your email for 24 hours.



By law, we are required to hold the animals for 48 hours. After that
time, the animals are held according to space available and
adoptability. WHEN YOU ADOPT FROM US, YOU ARE TRULY SAVING A LIFE.



Please call (830) 257-3100 (email [email protected]) if you
would like more information or stop by during our open hours (if these
hours are not possible for you, please advise--we can make special
arrangements):


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful silver girl! She has such pretty markings.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

My favorite colors in a GSD! I know of someone looking for one that color but havent' checked them out so can't commit. Bump for the pretty girl.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, we do euthanize. However, we hold animals as long as we
possibly can. If you see an animal you like, PLEASE do NOT hesitate to
phone or come in. Do not count on emails sent to us being read
promptly--we may not see your email for 24 hours.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

All of these poor dogs. It is amazing that it has gotten this bad.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

help for this girl????


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

hope that's good news and she gets a name.


----------

